# Lucy: Quirky Calico RIP



## ThatCatGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucy {b. April 1995 - d. November 2008}

I adopted Lucy a couple weeks after I got my first apartment, my first time living on my own. She was 4 years old, declawed by her previous owners, and responded to her name or a whistle much like a dog would. She was fearless around canines, even best buds with one for a few years in her later years. Of all the toys provided her, only one ever held her attention for any length of time - a felt leopard print mouse that had to have it's ears and tail sewn on more than a few times - for ten years her favorite. She had a thing for shoes and feet. With the exception of water from a can of tuna, she had no real interest in what we ate. She spent her days napping and watching birds at the bird feeder. 

She made us laugh and when she got sick with kidney disease that got worse and worse, she made us cry. I had ten wonderful years with her. My husband only lived with her for her last one, but he loved her as much as anyone could. 

These are two of my favorite photos of her. We have the one of her laying down blown up and framed on her wall. <3


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She sounds lovely...such pretty colors. You two seem to have had a lot of good times together. It's great to have memories you can treasure.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous cat! I am very sorry for your loss, may you take comfort in knowing that someday you will meet again.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Awwe, she was adorable! And sounds like a very cool cat. I am sorry for your loss. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

How could you not love a cat like that?


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. She was a very pretty kitty. I know I would have loved her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! She looks like one of my friends cat. Sorry that you lost her. She's so pretty.


----------



## ThatCatGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your very kind replies. It is really great to find a place like this where everyone understands and shares the same kind of love and appreciation for our little four legged furry friends.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think Calicos are the beauty queen of cats. They always have lovely personalities. Im so sorry for the loss of your good friend and companion. She sounded like such a special kitty. Run free sweet girl. She will meet you on the other side one day. Hugs (())


----------

